# Tournament Division - Kayaks



## gottafish (Oct 6, 2007)

With 20+anglers in the Pensacola area already competing from kayaks on any given day in the 2009 Kayak Wars this year, tournament organizers may want to consider adding a kayak division to increase participation in your tournament. I personally will continue fishing in tournaments from my kayak, but most kayak fishermen won't enter tournaments without a kayak division.

The PRFA decided to add a kayak division for the largest fish from a Kayak after getting some input, and I think that this may be a good year to consider us. (Kayaking is the fastest growing sport in the U.S. and kayak fishing is the fasted growing saltwater fishing segment) It looks like mostorganizers have notposted any detailsyet, so I thoughtyou may still be in the planning stages.

See the Kayak forum on this website if you are an organizer to get a better understanding.

Kayakers: So far, there are 4 kayak teams of 5 anglers each signed up from the Pensacola area for the 2009 Kayak Wars. This is a kayak fishing competition involving the Gulf Coast states, but theEastern Gulf Division is reallyFL Teams competing.This event begins tomorrow 2/14/09 and runs through 12/15/09, but they are still taking teams until April 1. With our cold water temps, not a lot of fishing will be done before then, so there is still plenty of time.

http://extremecoast.com/Kayak_Wars/index.php


----------



## Tide In Knots (Oct 3, 2007)

Plan on seeing one in the Mack Attack again.


----------

